# 8 string in the works.



## pondman (Mar 10, 2018)

Did a bit of doodling tonight for a new 8 string. This is the rough idea.



DSC_0204 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 10, 2018)

I like it. The detail up the fretboard reminds me of this conklin: http://lordonly.net/lojtbas3.htm


----------



## odibrom (Mar 10, 2018)

Not sure what to say about this... I'll wait for a more focused approach...

Thanks for the share.


----------



## Soya (Mar 10, 2018)

Angry.


----------



## jwade (Mar 11, 2018)

Where's @KnightBrolaire at? Homie gonna love this idea, it looks remarkably similar to his ideas in his mockups thread.


----------



## neun Arme (Mar 11, 2018)

I like this shape, dude. I want to see it dne. Quiiiiiiiickkk!!!!!


----------



## ElRay (Mar 13, 2018)

Looks like if you get the treble-side curves right, it will set in a good "Classical" (i.e. ergonomic) Position without looking like a typical ergonomic guitar.


----------



## KR250 (Mar 13, 2018)

Cool design, can't wait to see it finished in 2 days!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 14, 2018)

Can't wait to see where you take this bad boy!


----------



## RND (Mar 15, 2018)

Really cool curves going there. I wonder how the pointed ends would hold up?


----------



## pondman (Mar 16, 2018)

001 by

002 by

003 by

004 by [url=https://


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 16, 2018)

oooh this is going to be cool


----------



## pondman (Mar 17, 2018)

002 by

001 by

003 by [url=https://


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 17, 2018)

The cartoon reminds me of a battle axe. Diggin' these recent (even moreso than usual) outside the box Pond-builds!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 18, 2018)

crazy design, cant wait to see more progress.

im gonna nickname it the "pondman/knightbrolaire lawsuit guitar" lol


----------



## pondman (Mar 18, 2018)

^ I haven't got a clue what your talking about ?


----------



## neun Arme (Mar 19, 2018)

pondman said:


> 001 by


This is already looking awesome!


----------



## Walshy (Mar 19, 2018)

You are getting more and more creative with your designs, Pondman. I like.


----------



## pondman (Mar 20, 2018)

DSC_0258 by [url=https://


----------



## J_Mac (Mar 21, 2018)

Those holes in the v shape, do you do those freestyle or measure them all out?


----------



## pondman (Mar 21, 2018)

J_Mac said:


> Those holes in the v shape, do you do those freestyle or measure them all out?



Aye, I do everything free style.


----------



## pondman (Mar 24, 2018)

Pad and Maple neck.


DSC_0262 by




DSC_0264 by [url=https://

Not sure if I want this as a 7 now.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 24, 2018)

Wow, I’m just now seeing this! As usual, I love it!


----------



## ElRay (Mar 24, 2018)

pondman said:


> Aye, I do *everything* free style.


So Mrs. Pond doesn't buy you any underwear, britches, etc.?


----------



## pondman (Mar 24, 2018)

Yeah but she rips em off with her teeth, free style


----------



## pondman (Mar 24, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Wow, I’m just now seeing this! As usual, I love it!



You just influenced an 8 .


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 24, 2018)

pondman said:


> You just influenced an 8 .


Haha, whatever it takes to get another 8 into this world! I'm definitely an eightist!


----------



## pondman (Mar 25, 2018)

Terrible pics, phone lens needs cleaning.



DSC_0266 by

DSC_0267 by [url=https://


----------



## odibrom (Mar 25, 2018)

With a body design that crazy and you're going with a straight scale? It was asking for a fanned fret... in my opinion obviously...


----------



## pondman (Mar 27, 2018)

I drew a fanned config on the body and it looked far too fussy with everything else going on with this new shape + I wanted a straight scale 27" 8 so this is how I go with this one.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 27, 2018)

All cool, thanks for sharing. Your works are always top notch...


----------



## pondman (Mar 27, 2018)

Was hoping to have most of this done today after getting rained off at work but couldn't find the pickups and bridge I thought I had 

I did a bit and went to the cafe for a full English breakfast instead 



DSC_0269 by

DSC_0270 by [url=https://


----------



## jwade (Mar 27, 2018)

Man, the three stripes in the neck look rad.


----------



## Vyn (Mar 27, 2018)

I'd just like to say thank you to pondman for removing the need for me to visit RedTube 

That neck is hawt!


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 27, 2018)

Dig the 5 neck joint screws, letsya know this is [gonna be] a serious machine!


----------



## pondman (Mar 28, 2018)

Squeezed an hour in tonight. Still in the rough.







234 by [url=https://


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 28, 2018)

I dig that headplate.


----------



## pondman (Mar 31, 2018)

Another hour tonight, frets in and levelled.
22" radius.



001 by

003 by [url=https://


----------



## J_Mac (Mar 31, 2018)

Keen to see the front.


----------



## pondman (Apr 1, 2018)

001 by

003 by

005 by

006 by

004 by

008 by [url=https://

Cant do any more until I find me bits


----------



## odibrom (Apr 1, 2018)

Now I'm digging... those necks... those necks... awesome work as usual...


----------



## J_Mac (Apr 1, 2018)

Immense. Just the right blend of bonkers/craftsmanship. Seeing stuff like this always inspires me to stop fannying around and take some chances.


----------



## Leviathus (Apr 1, 2018)

Sick fingerboard!


----------



## jwade (Apr 1, 2018)

Just casually builds something ten times more elaborate than anyone else here could pull off


----------



## pondman (Apr 2, 2018)

001 by

006 by

003 by [url=https://


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 2, 2018)

Does this give anyone else the impression like you're flotaing in deep space and Jupiter is spinning below your feet while a chevron-shaped spacecraft silently cruises by? I promise I haven't had any Percocet today.


----------



## pondman (Apr 2, 2018)

MoonJelly said:


> Does this give anyone else the impression like you're flotaing in deep space and Jupiter is spinning below your feet while a chevron-shaped spacecraft silently cruises by? I promise I haven't had any Percocet today.



Blimey, your right !


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 2, 2018)

Now the real challenge is to make knobs that looks like Galilean moons.


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Apr 3, 2018)

So what kinds a wood you got going on here? The top looks something like Bubinga, but that's all I can really come up with.


----------



## neun Arme (Apr 3, 2018)

pondman said:


> 003 by


Damn, this looks really really awesome.


----------



## pondman (Apr 3, 2018)

Specs on this one so far are....

Body- Maple back ,Waterfall Bubinga and Wenge front with Maple and Wenge lam stripe.

Neck- Maple and Padauk with WF Bubinga scarf joint. 2 Tone Wenge ferret with Maple, Wenge and multi coloured Celluloid inlay whip.


----------



## lewis (Apr 3, 2018)

pondman said:


> Specs on this one so far are....
> 
> Body- Maple back ,Waterfall Bubinga and Wenge front with Maple and Wenge lam stripe.
> 
> Neck- Maple and Padauk with WF Bubinga scarf joint. 2 Tone Wenge ferret with Maple, Wenge and multi coloured Celluloid inlay whip.


as per usual the neck and scarf joint is my favourite part.
Its literally a perfect work of art.


----------



## pondman (Apr 28, 2018)

Zero free time this summer with a crazy work load but routed the pickup cavs to get this out of the workshop.



DSC_0329 by

DSC_0328 by [url=https://


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 28, 2018)

Do you have a design in mind when you drill out those funky holes, or just go for it?


----------



## odibrom (Apr 28, 2018)

Spicypickles said:


> Do you have a design in mind when you drill out those funky holes, or just go for it?


... his mind is the design... eerrrr... this sounded better in my head, sorry...


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't think so, someone with those kinda holes wouldn't be able to speak, let alone create all this epic stuff.


----------



## Leviathus (Apr 28, 2018)

Whenever pondman finishes a build i imagine him just taking a few pictures then throwing it into some dungeon to fall on the pile of hundreds of guitars that will never be seen again.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 29, 2018)

let's play "pondman and dragons"... or "Dungeons and Pondman's cat"...


----------



## Walshy (Apr 30, 2018)

What a stunner. A freestyle masterpiece, featuring some lovely woods. Can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## Constructivist (May 1, 2018)

Stunning!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 3, 2018)

I love your builds @pondman . Do you ever build for members?


----------



## J_Mac (May 6, 2018)

I’ve never read about Al commissioning/selling any builds. I think he just does it for the craic. Have you seen pics of his guitar collection on his Facebook page? @customguitarpage “custom guitar .”


----------



## pondman (May 7, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I love your builds @pondman . Do you ever build for members?



I only do this for fun.



J_Mac said:


> I’ve never read about Al commissioning/selling any builds. I think he just does it for the craic. Have you seen pics of his guitar collection on his Facebook page? @customguitarpage “custom guitar .”



That's an old pic on my page, its grown immensely since then


----------



## J_Mac (May 7, 2018)

pondman said:


> I only do this for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> That's an old pic on my page, its grown immensely since then





Any chance of a new pic dude?


----------



## A-Branger (May 7, 2018)

yeah we need a full family photo!!!


----------



## pondman (Jan 12, 2019)

Finished this one.
NGD and lots more pics over here http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-string-theory-8.333839/#post-4958146



005 by




018 by [url=https://


----------



## Defyantly (Jan 12, 2019)

I was just looking at this thread yesterday and was contemplating asking how this build was going. Congrats!! She looks beautiful and completely unique!!


----------



## KR250 (Jan 12, 2019)

The curvy wood "arcs" going through body/ferret board look awesome!


----------



## IGC (Jan 15, 2019)

@pondman gorgeous build!


----------



## TommyG (Jan 23, 2019)

Good Lord dude..... Really Nice!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm not usually into extreme shapes, but since pondman built it naturally l like it...a lot..

Awesome work as usual.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 23, 2019)

Whoooops forgot my:


----------

